# Improve power steering ???



## crazywelder72 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hold back the laughter but my truck is a 99 silverado 1500 and back in 2005 when I installed my 7.5' Curtis plow I installed timbrens. That being said, my question is based on the fact that due to the weight on the front end, if I'm in a tight spot I can hardly turn the steering wheel unless I'm moving. 

Is there any way to improve the stock power steering? Would swapping the stock pump for a pump off a 2500 do anything better? I guess basically it would be nice to have the powersteering effortless at a standstill with the blade up.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't turn your truck in 4 wheel drive.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep. What he said. 
Don't try and turn in tight circles


----------



## crazywelder72 (Feb 15, 2009)

I think your missing the point. I'm talking about in 2wd normal driving with the blade up its difficult to make a 90deg turn at a stop sign, never mind backing into a parking spot in a shopping center.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You can try and find a bigger pump. But your turning your wheels with 800lbs on the front of it. Sometimes raising the rpms helps while turning


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

My advice.... Either smaller plow or a bigger truck.


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

Check the tire pressure. Seems simple but if it's low it just acts as a rubber spring. Also let off the brake slightly to allow the truck to move where it has to.. All makes sense in my head


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Do you run stock tire size? 

Assuming the power steering pump is putting out correct pressure ( you could check that to see if it may be worn out), it could be faulty valves in the steering box (I think you'd see that if you did a pressure test with the steering box inline). 

As stated, check tire pressure. 

If everything checks out as normal, and you want to eliminate the problem, there are some places that will build you a steering box with a higher turn ratio, I believe that will give you more turning power. 

FWIW, it puts much more stress on all your front end components if you aren't moving when you turn the wheel.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I will join you in the don't laugh club. Now not a Chevy but a 96 Dodge 1/2 ton. I have a Boss 7.6 with wings on it, hanging off the front. I have no problem turning the steering wheel when not moving. But I have a newer pump and gear box on it. I think you have a problem with one or both of yours.
I have newer trucks but I like this one better. Reg cab short box.


----------



## crazywelder72 (Feb 15, 2009)

You all gave me some good things to explore. My tires I have been running since I got the truck were slightly oversize. 285/75. R 16 instead of the 265/75's and I know the slightly larger footprint is handicapping the steering due to the added friction.

I find that I do quite often have to roll the truck while I'm turning sometimes. I'll have to defiantly check the pressure and I'll report back. It would be interesting to look at a custom build, I always wondered why my wife's 02 Tahoe has a much better turning radius than my x-cab short bed. The wheel base is similar and they are built so close to identical with parts...


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I have that larger tire on both a 1/2 and 3/4 ton. Should not matter.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

you should always be moving when turning plow or not. Its a lot easier on truck


----------



## crazywelder72 (Feb 15, 2009)

This sounds all too familiar. http://blog.cleveland.com/business/2009/01/gm_trucks_suvs_prone_to_losing.html


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1685623 said:


> you should always be moving when turning plow or not. Its a lot easier on truck


It is for sure better for the truck to be moving when turning the tires. That being said, sometimes in tight quarters it isn't possible or desirable to have to move while turning the tires, and what could have been a 3 point turn in a driveway would have to be a 10 point turn.

OP, do a pressure check and post back. You could also just try changing the pump if you want, they are pretty inexpensive compared to a steering box, and assuming you have low pressure there is no way to know which is faulty.


----------



## crazywelder72 (Feb 15, 2009)

Another interesting find about the same thing: http://www.gm-trucks.com/forums/topic/74774-steering-stiff-looses-power-assist/


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

crazywelder72;1680850 said:


> Hold back the laughter but my truck is a 99 silverado 1500 and back in 2005 when I installed my 7.5' Curtis plow I installed timbrens. That being said, my question is based on the fact that due to the weight on the front end, if I'm in a tight spot I can hardly turn the steering wheel unless I'm moving.
> 
> Is there any way to improve the stock power steering? Would swapping the stock pump for a pump off a 2500 do anything better? I guess basically it would be nice to have the powersteering effortless at a standstill with the blade up.


Have someone turn the wheel while you watch the pulley on the power steering pump. If the pulley is topping you may need a new belt tensioner or belt. Happened to my F150.


----------



## crazywelder72 (Feb 15, 2009)

jb1390;1686899 said:


> It is for sure better for the truck to be moving when turning the tires. That being said, sometimes in tight quarters it isn't possible or desirable to have to move while turning the tires, and what could have been a 3 point turn in a driveway would have to be a 10 point turn.
> 
> OP, do a pressure check and post back. You could also just try changing the pump if you want, they are pretty inexpensive compared to a steering box, and assuming you have low pressure there is no way to know which is faulty.


 I think I'm going to shoot for swapping the pump because I don't have any parts to check the pressure. But should I get a pump from a 2500 and slap it in instead of another 1500? They are identical on the outside, just must be a higher psi? Can't find technical info on them tho. (Autozone 7250 vs 7272)


----------



## chillman88 (Aug 10, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with the pump, especially an autozone one. First things first, On the back of your pump, inline with the output hose there should be an electrical plug. Disconnect this and see if it gets any better. I've fought with this problem for the past 2 years. EVERYTHING in my steering system is new in the past 4 years. (gearbox, pump, linkage etc.) The only thing I haven't tried is a NEW pump, or a QUALITY rebuild such as a Lares. The one thing that helped more than anything (and only a negligible amount) was removing what they call the EVO (electronic variable orifice) Which is the part with the electrical plug on it I mentioned. I have not heard anything exceptionally good about the Autozone brand, and I have heard BAD things about using a Cardone Reman.

Like you I think there must be a fix, but I haven't found it yet. It's possible that upping the pressure (requires modifying the internal piston) would help, but I have never messed around with it.

The pump I have now is off a 3500 FYI, (and is NO different than the stock one on my K1500).

I'll get some links for you in a few.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

chillman88;1686936 said:


> I wouldn't bother with the pump, especially an autozone one. First things first, On the back of your pump, inline with the output hose there should be an electrical plug. Disconnect this and see if it gets any better. I've fought with this problem for the past 2 years. EVERYTHING in my steering system is new in the past 4 years. (gearbox, pump, linkage etc.) The only thing I haven't tried is a NEW pump, or a QUALITY rebuild such as a Lares. The one thing that helped more than anything (and only a negligible amount) was removing what they call the EVO (electronic variable orifice) Which is the part with the electrical plug on it I mentioned. I have not heard anything exceptionally good about the Autozone brand, and I have heard BAD things about using a Cardone Reman.
> 
> Like you I think there must be a fix, but I haven't found it yet. It's possible that upping the pressure (requires modifying the internal piston) would help, but I have never messed around with it.
> 
> ...


I concur that the autozone stuff will be junk. I ended up doing 3 of them from advance auto parts on my 2500, I think eventually I went to Napa and it was ok. Sold the truck shortly after that though, so I don't know how it's been holding up.

If you could swing a brand new pump that would be the most reliable way to go.

You can also just remove the variable orifice piece and use a hydraulic fitting to replace it. Some remanned pumps come with the variable orifice, some don't. It's supposed to make it so your steering isn't overly responsive at highway speeds-you really don't need it.


----------



## chillman88 (Aug 10, 2010)

jb1390;1686946 said:


> You can also just remove the variable orifice piece and use a hydraulic fitting to replace it. Some remanned pumps come with the variable orifice, some don't. It's supposed to make it so your steering isn't overly responsive at highway speeds-you really don't need it.


Yes I believe the fitting you would need could be taken from any pre-95 chevy, assuming that the hole in the reservoir is the same thread pitch, but you would need a new hose if you did it this way, and I'm not sure about the compatibilities (assuming you 99 is the newer body style and not the classic 88-98 style) I did this on mine, but mine is a 97.

The pump itself is the same however between your 99 and my 97. Looking at the pictures and part numbers online the reservoir is the same on SOME models (or at least the same part number for some of them)


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

crazywelder72;1686920 said:


> I think I'm going to shoot for swapping the pump because I don't have any parts to check the pressure. But should I get a pump from a 2500 and slap it in instead of another 1500? They are identical on the outside, just must be a higher psi? Can't find technical info on them tho. (Autozone 7250 vs 7272)


There are several brand new ( I wouldn't go reman for the money you'd save vs the risk) pumps on autopartswarehouse (or other online stores) for around 100-150. Pick your favorite brand and go from there.

It's still a bit of a stab in the dark, but it shouldn't hurt anything, and it's a lot easier/cheaper than attempting a steering box. You will need a power steering pump pulley puller to complete the swap yourself. Sometimes you can rent or borrow those tools from a parts store if you do not own them or want to purchase.


----------



## chillman88 (Aug 10, 2010)

If you decide you want to monkey around with the pressure, there's a thread here that deals with increasing the pressure to the factory maximum by removing shims on the pressure piston.

http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/general-4x4-discussion/708701-best-power-steering-pump-modifications-pressure-flow.html

These people use it because they have hydro-assist steering. I personally wouldn't mess with it unless I had another pump kicking around (been toying with the idea of trying it on a junkyard pump). But it might be helpful if you decide you want to try. I've got the Hydroboost setup on mine so I've got an extra draw on the pump from the get go.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Really glad this thread came about.

In 2011, I replaced my entire steering system with new. I had Chip at Powersteering.com build me a custom steering gear with a quicker ratio than stock, no internal stops, and variable ratio depending on if moving or not. Have had zero issues with it since instal until...

3 months ago, I noticed a leak under the truck. It was PS fluid. turns out the NAPA pump I put in was leaking between the gear and reservoir. There is no belt, as the pump is gear driven off the timing gear case. I replaced the pump with another NAPA under warranty, and now, after my first few hours of plowing snow, the pump is overheating, and there's something wrong with the pressure as it's difficult to turn unless I'm moving.

SO. I tried calling Chip, but he's had knee surgery and won't be back until after new years. When he returns, I would like him to build me a pump that's done right, and not just a reseal. Granted the Napa pump works OK, but not being able to turn the wheels without moving really stinks when plowing snow.

I ordered this today:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004XONS08/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I called the company direct, and they said that this is what a truck with a snow plow should be running, as it's OEM HD quality, and significantly lowers temperatures when plowing to minimize heat breakdown of the PS Fluid. Even though I've had a Magnefine filter on the system, which gets replaced annually, there is still the ability for the fluid to break down and damage the new gear I had done by chip. THe Magnefine removes the metal, but not the other parts that go bad and somehow pass the filter back to the pump..

Hopefully, with this new cooler, I won't be overheating (PS FLUID) anymore.


----------



## chillman88 (Aug 10, 2010)

If you put a cooler in, be careful where you put it. I put mine right in front of everything near the middle of the radiator and now when it's cold out the fluid is TOO cold and my pump whines until it heats up. Either put it off to the side or behind the radiator unless you opt to use one of those thermal bypass units that won't cool the fluid until it reaches normal operating temp.


----------



## crazywelder72 (Feb 15, 2009)

That's a lot of info to try to comprehend between this thread and the pirate4x4 link. I wouldn't use the autozone pumps even tho I used it for an example. If I do a pump swap it would be a napa. I just go to autozone for their loan-a-tool program. They have a powersteering pully puller. My truck had a stock cooler on it, but I don't think it has a filter for it. My truck is the NBS and I have no clue if it has the hydroboost setup.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

crazywelder72;1687196 said:


> That's a lot of info to try to comprehend between this thread and the pirate4x4 link. I wouldn't use the autozone pumps even tho I used it for an example. If I do a pump swap it would be a napa. I just go to autozone for their loan-a-tool program. They have a powersteering pully puller. My truck had a stock cooler on it, but I don't think it has a filter for it. My truck is the NBS and I have no clue if it has the hydroboost setup.


Your truck does not have hydro boost, it uses vacuum for brakes. Hydro boost uses power steering to increase brake force instead of vacuum.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Most power steering pump "failures" are caused by installer error. Specifically, the fill and bleed procedure. Generally speaking, fill the reservoir. With no weight on the front tires, saw the steering wheel lock to lock several times. Check the fluid frequently. Some pumps require pulling a vacuum on the reservoir to fully bleed the system.


----------



## crazywelder72 (Feb 15, 2009)

2COR517;1687326 said:


> Most power steering pump "failures" are caused by installer error. Specifically, the fill and bleed procedure. Generally speaking, fill the reservoir. With no weight on the front tires, saw the steering wheel lock to lock several times. Check the fluid frequently. Some pumps require pulling a vacuum on the reservoir to fully bleed the system.


 I never messed with my stock setup, so I can rule that out. After reading mine fits the exact intermittent known issue at stops and low speeds like parking lot maneuvers. So the question that were all driving towards is what should be done to improve it?


----------



## crazywelder72 (Feb 15, 2009)

jb1390;1687280 said:


> Your truck does not have hydro boost, it uses vacuum for brakes. Hydro boost uses power steering to increase brake force instead of vacuum.


Thanks for clarifying that for me.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

chillman88;1687056 said:


> If you put a cooler in, be careful where you put it. I put mine right in front of everything near the middle of the radiator and now when it's cold out the fluid is TOO cold and my pump whines until it heats up. Either put it off to the side or behind the radiator unless you opt to use one of those thermal bypass units that won't cool the fluid until it reaches normal operating temp.


Thanks for the tip ! I appreciate it.

BTW, the guy at Derale said that it was supposed to be mounted on the opposite side of the radiator, so that the fan is constantly pulling air though it while plowing. My problem only exists when I'm on a site for > 1 hour back and forth plowing. As soon as I leave and get back on the road, the fluid cools back off.

I just won't permanently mount it in one place, and that will give me the ability to move it if necessary.Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

2COR517;1687326 said:


> Most power steering pump "failures" are caused by installer error. Specifically, the fill and bleed procedure. Generally speaking, fill the reservoir. With no weight on the front tires, saw the steering wheel lock to lock several times. Check the fluid frequently. Some pumps require pulling a vacuum on the reservoir to fully bleed the system.


True,

And every cummins mounted pump I've ever installed wouldn't bleed unless the RPM's were up while doing the procedure you specified above. I believe it has to do with the pump being attached to the Timing Case and not getting enough revolutions at idle.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

Holy cow. If your loss of power steering is only in one direction the box is bad . Both directions at low engine speed the pump is bad. If yoy have a gm truck get the NEW ac delco pump. Aftermarket pumps are junk. Especially if you truck has hydroboost brakes. I ran through thid issue on my 2500. I was ready to rip my hair out.


----------



## crazywelder72 (Feb 15, 2009)

Unfortunately I never paid attention to what direction it was happening because it happens at random. And usually I'm trying to get parked or turned around because I'm holding up traffic. I definatly will start paying attention now.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

New cooler for the PS System. A must for anyone plowing snow that is going to be in the same spot for a while..... at least with a bad PS pump like I have.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

How long does it take before it gets to hot? I rarely spend more than an hour in one place. All dodges.


----------



## joeyg999 (Nov 21, 2012)

Back in my Mustang days we would get a pump from a Towncar and put it into the 5.0 Mustang. It would lighten up the steering and could turn with 1 finger. It worked great for curb 2 curb burnouts and donuts. It is amazing I still have a DL.


----------



## crazywelder72 (Feb 15, 2009)

It does it in both directions so it has to be pump related I would think????


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

maxwellp;1691182 said:


> How long does it take before it gets to hot? I rarely spend more than an hour in one place. All dodges.


Don't know about all dodges, but mine took about an hour in the same lot before it became an issue. Once I was back on the road, the temp came down. At least this way, I won't have to think about it anymore.


----------

